# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Προσπαθεια διασυνδεσης με κοντινοτερο Κομβο.Κατω Πατησια (Kentro #23090)

## Testmastah

Καλησπερα ,

Νεος στο χωρο του μητροπολιτικου και θελω να κανω τα πρωτα βηματα. Εχω μια απλη σχετικα κεραια (nanostation loco m2) και υπαρχει γενικοτερα εξοπλισμος για να στηθει δικτυο σαν client αρχικα (με την nanostation) και αργοτερα επειδη υπαρχει εξοπλισμος που αραχνιαζει να στηθει ενα backbone με a.point. Το θεμα μου ειναι οτι ενω εχω στρεψει την κεραια και στα 2 κοντινοτερα a/p δεν βλεπω καμια αναφορα σε awmn δικτυα στη λιστα με τη διαθεσιμα. υπαρχει σχετικα οπτικη επαφη μιας και ειναι στην ταρατσα και υπολογιζα (στο περιπου) την νοητη ευθεια. το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω μπορω αν το στρεψω προς Πετρουπολη να δω και το δικτυο Terra Petra που ειναι μια αρκετα μεγαλη αποσταση δεν μπορω να δω τους κομβους σε αποστασεις ~200-300μ .

Τωρα ειτε ειναι θεμα κεραιας αν και δηλωνει η κεραια b/g/n 
ειτε εγω κανω κατι τελειως λαθος . 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Testmastah

Βρεθηκε επαφη με balco31-2 (#18250)

δεν γνωριζω αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα συνδεσης λογω αποστασης ,εαν υπαρχει καποιος στο ενδιαμεσο που να μπορει/θελει να δωσει link ας ποσταρει.

----------


## geolos

Μπορεί κάποιοι κόμβοι να μην λειτουργούν και ας είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στο wind.
Για να δεις τους ενεργούς κόμβους μπες 
http://bgpmap.geolos.com/

Αφού δεις κοντινούς κόμβους που έχεις οπτικη επαφή,μετά μέσα από το wind μπορείς να στείλεις μηνύματα. Έχε υπόψη ότι έχει αρκετό κυνήγι οπότε μην περιμένεις έτσι μαγικά να έρθει κάποιος σε εσένα....πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάς απλά για client.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Testmastah

> Μπορεί κάποιοι κόμβοι να μην λειτουργούν και ας είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στο wind.
> Για να δεις τους ενεργούς κόμβους μπες 
> http://bgpmap.geolos.com/
> 
> Αφού δεις κοντινούς κόμβους που έχεις οπτικη επαφή,μετά μέσα από το wind μπορείς να στείλεις μηνύματα. Έχε υπόψη ότι έχει αρκετό κυνήγι οπότε μην περιμένεις έτσι μαγικά να έρθει κάποιος σε εσένα....πόσο μάλλον αν μιλάς απλά για client.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Καλησπερα.Οπως ανεφερα και πανω για αρχη θα γινω client. Υπαρχει και routerboard 433 για να γινει backbone εαν θελησει καποιος να βοηθησει και να γινει link

00:27:22:46:9A:07 sector2	802.11n airMAX	WPA2	-80 / -96	4.94 / 188
00:27:22:2A:B7:90 sector1	802.11n airMAX	WPA2	-78 / -96	4.985 / 197
B0:BE:76:5C:89:C7	COSMOTE-005E1A_5G 802.11ac	WPA	-83 / -96	5.18 / 36
60 :: E:F3:6C:86:48	Optech-5G 802.11ac	WPA	-78 / -96	5.18 / 36
74:4D:28:AB:88:44 744D28AB8844	802.11ac	WPA2	-72 / -98	5.18 / 36
68:FF:7B:95:9E:05	IOS HOUSE _EXT 5G 802.11ac	WPA	-79 / -96	5.18 / 36
A4:2B:B0:F2:44:20	TP-LINK_441E_5G 802.11ac WPA2	-85 / -96	5.18 / 36
68:72:51:16:80 :: 9 sector3_narrow	802.11n airMAX	WPA2	-83 / -96	5.205 / 41
00:0C:42:65:E7:85 Balco #18250	802.11a	NONE	-86 / -97	5.2 / 40
74:4D:28:AB:88:25 744D28AB8825	802.11ac	WPA	-80 / -96	5.22 / 44
74:9D:79:68:7F:4E	VODAFONE_5G_3324 802.11ac	WPA	-72 / -96	5.26 / 52
CC:2D:E0:9B:3F:3F	Alex	CC2DE09B3F3F	802.11ac	WPA	-92 / -96	5.29 / 58
24:A4:3C:36:92:BA sector3_narrow	802.11n airMAX	WPA2	-74 / -96	5.45 / 90
00:0B:6B:37:54:70	awmn-22486-17633	Genius #22486	802.11a	NONE	-83 / -96	5.515 / 103
02:0B:6B:37:54:70	awmn-22486-4084	Genius #22486	802.11a	NONE	-83 / -96	5.515 / 103
02:0B:6B:37:54:71	awmn-22486-8449	Genius #22486	802.11a	NONE	-82 / -96	5.515 / 103
00:0D:67:0B:6E:43 802.11a	NONE	-81 / -98	5.54 / 108
78:8A:20:18:94:79 airMAX AC	WPA2	-86 / -99	5.585 / 117
00:1B:B1:05:23:01	awmn-21472	awmn-21472-18250	802.11a	NONE	-89 / -98	5.6 / 120
FC:EC :: A:6C:06:54 airMAX AC	WPA2	-92 / -100	5.62 / 124
24:A4:3C:34:48:49	WiFilink3	YMHTTOS-AIGINA	802.11n airMAX	WPA2	-91 / -96	5.68 / 136
D4:60:E3:42:70:6B	COSMOTE-138885 802.11ac	WPA	-79 / -102	5.7 / 140
D4:60:E3:42:70:6E	COSMOTE WiFi Fon 802.11a	NONE	-78 / -102	5.7 / 140
74:4D:28:AB:88:55 744D28AB8855	802.11ac	WPA2	-85 / -96	5.745 / 149
74:4D:28:AB:88:0A 744D28AB880A	802.11ac	WPA2	-87 / -96	5.745 / 149
64 :: 1:54:70:AC:7E	GLME	Galatsi	802.11ac	WPA	-73 / -96	5.785 / 157
78:8A:20:18:6B:8D airMAX AC	WPA2	-72 / -102	5.81 / 162
B8:69:F4 :: C:93:2D	RSF_NET_1	B869F4DC932D	802.11ac	WPA2	-82 / -103	5.825 / 165
64 :: 1:54:FD:91:0E	GLTR	64D154FD910E	802.11ac	WPA2	-57 / -96	5.845 / 169
4C:5E:0C:4A:26:68	YM_SEC	4C5E0C4A2668	802.11ac	WPA	-75 / -96	5.965 / 193
B8:69:F4:23:90:70	GLSNNEW	GL	802.11ac	WPA	-77 / -96	6.005 / 201
B8:69:F4:6A:F4:F0	GLAPL	GL_APOL	802.11ac	WPA2	-79 / -96	6.085 / 217

εδω φενονται οι διαθεσιμοι. Εαν καποιος απο τους παραπανω ενδιαφερεται να συνδεθει απαντηστε

----------

